# Do yourself a favor and never move to West Virginia



## Athefre (May 29, 2011)

My family is considering moving to Florida because jobs and companies are disappearing here in North Carolina. After moving back and forth between North Carolina and West Virginia for the past 20 years, it'll be nice to be in a new place. We've lived in a few houses in West Virginia and much of my mother's side of the family lives in West Virginia. Today we had to make a trip there to get some stuff of ours to sell towards the move. I hadn't been there in about 5 years. Things were worse than the last time I had visited the family. Stores, produce places, and various other businesses had been closed and boarded up. It really made me realize how bad this place is. Many of my younger family members have been or are heavily addicted to drugs and or are in jail. It's not just the young people that are being affected. Talk to someone older; they are full of depression and some have told me, with tears in their eyes, that they wish they had stayed in school.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 29, 2011)

I see. I found out about how bad West Virginia was from xxoxia.


----------



## AustinReed (May 29, 2011)

Ok?


----------



## Athefre (May 29, 2011)

This is a cool story, bro. Read it and let it really sink in.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> cool story, bro


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I see. I found out about how bad West Virginia was from xxoxia.


 
He's retarded, you shouldn't take anything he says as fact. I really really think that guy is literally ****ing insane.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 29, 2011)

I really think america is falling apart, insights like this depress me a bit. 

Where are you going to move to in Florida? some places around here are equally depressing.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

You're stereotyping the whole state, and it's not NEARLY as bad as you make it sound. Who are your relatives, the Wild Wonderful Whites of West Virginia? >_>


----------



## Athefre (May 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You're stereotyping the whole state, and it's not NEARLY as bad as you make it sound. Who are your relatives, the Wild Wonderful Whites of West Virginia? >_>


 
I suppose I shouldn't have appeared to be assuming the whole state is like this. I've lived in three different cities in West Virginia and they were all equally negative. Maybe somehow I haven't seen the "good" parts of the state.


----------



## ianography (May 29, 2011)

aronpm said:


> He's retarded, you shouldn't take anything he says as fact. I really really think that guy is literally ****ing insane.


 
He's weird, but most certainly not retarded. So just STFU.


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2011)

Yeah he is


----------



## AustinReed (May 29, 2011)

^Agreed.


----------



## ianography (May 29, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Yeah he is


 
If you got to know him, then you would think otherwise.


----------



## AustinReed (May 29, 2011)

I don't need to meet him to know he's insane.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> I suppose I shouldn't have appeared to be assuming the whole state is like this. I've lived in three different cities in West Virginia and they were all equally negative. Maybe somehow I haven't seen the "good" parts of the state.


 
Where have you lived? I live in Clarksburg (Bridgeport technically) and downtown Clarksburg isn't the greatest but it's not like run-down with places boarded up, at all. I like it just fine for the most part.


----------



## ianography (May 29, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I don't need to meet him to know he's insane.


 
Don't judge a book by it's cover. I have really good friends that I thought before were crazy, stupid, etc.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 29, 2011)

ianography said:


> Don't judge a book by it's cover. I have really good friends that I thought before were crazy, stupid, etc.


 
I mean...
of course not...
you would never...
..
...
me?
:fp:fp:fp


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2011)

1511 2008011411 251521 061518 20080120 0914061518130120091514 20080120 09 180501
121225 040904 141520 14050504501


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 29, 2011)

Really makes me realize just how great of a state Iowa is.


----------



## Rpotts (May 29, 2011)

^lol


----------

